# ACS 6000 von ABB



## bille1806 (1 März 2006)

Hallo,

hat jemand Erfahrung mit der ACS 6000 von ABB? Gibt es diesbezüglich im Netz Unterlagen auf Deutsch, um sich mit der Materie intensiver zu beschäftigen?
Angetrieben werden bei uns 2 Walzantriebe (Drehstrom-Synchronläufer) mit Leistungen von ca. 4 und 5MW.

Gruß

Bille


----------

